# varam otr cai question?



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was intersted in the varam intake and i was wondering if it would work the maf or would you have to do a speed denstiy tune for it work correctly?


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

lowpro192000 said:


> I was intersted in the varam intake and i was wondering if it would work the maf or would you have to do a speed denstiy tune for it work correctly?


I have this intake on my car and yes you can use it with the MAF. Actually without a spacer you have to use the MAF or else it will be too short and wont reach over the radiator. Very easy to install also i did mine in about 15 min.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't see what year you have but the Vararam is only made for the LS2 ('05-'06) FWIW.


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you really have to cut pieces off or can you just snap it right in?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You have to cut the top off the fan shroud. It sticks up above the radiator and without that it would not provide enough clearance between that and the closed hood. The same thing has to be done with my intake. Just the nature of the beast. It's a 15 minute job and isn't a big deal. You can't see it with an intake in place and it the intake was taken off an intact radiator cover would hide it.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Follow their instructions, you have to cut pieces. Fits well and looks nice if you take your time. It'll take longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BRZN said:


> Follow their instructions, you have to cut pieces. Fits well and looks nice if you take your time. It'll take longer than 15 minutes.


Do you ever drive the car or do you replace the filter monthly :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BRZN said:


> Follow their instructions, you have to cut pieces. Fits well and looks nice if you take your time. It'll take longer than 15 minutes.


Looks nice.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I had to trim mine for Svede's... I'm actually going to pull it out soon to retrim the shroud. I borrowed a Dremel and picked up a saw tip, and I'm just going to cut it even all they way across so it doesn't "look" modified.


----------

